# Can somebody verify (or not) these "facts"



## grandmajo

A friend of mine posted these "facts" on pigs/eating pork another forum. I find it a bit hard to believe that some of these are true. But I've never raised pigs before, so could the experts please comment on them?

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]A pig is a real garbage gut. It will eat anything including urine, excrement,  dirt, decaying animal flesh, maggots, or decaying vegetables. They will even eat the cancerous growths off other pigs or animals.

[/FONT] [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif] The meat and fat of a pig absorbs toxins like a sponge. Their meat can be 30 times more toxic than beef or venison. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif] When eating beef or venison, it takes 8 to 9 hours to digest the meat so what little toxins are in the meat are slowly put into our system and can be filtered by the liver. But when pork is eaten, it takes only 4 hours to digest the meat. We thus get a much higher level of toxins within a shorter time. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif] Unlike other mammals, a pig does not sweat or perspire. Perspiration is a means by which toxins are removed from the body. Since a pig does not sweat, the toxins remain within its body and in the meat. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif] Pigs and swine are so poisonous that you can hardly kill them with strychnine or other poisons. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif] Farmers will often pen up pigs within a rattlesnake nest because the pigs will eat the snakes, and if bitten they will not be harmed by the venom. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif] When a pig is butchered, worms and insects take to its flesh sooner and faster than to other animal's flesh. In a few days the swine flesh is full of worms. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif] Swine and pigs have over a dozen parasites within them, such as tapeworms, flukes, worms, and trichinae. There is no safe temperature at which pork can be cooked to ensure that all these parasites, their cysts,and eggs will be killed. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif] Pig meat has twice as much fat as beef. A 3 oz T bone steak contains 8.5 grams of fat; a 3 oz pork chop contains 18 grams of fat. A 3 oz beef rib has 11.1 grams of fat; a 3 oz pork spare rib has 23.2 grams of fat. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif] Cows have a complex digestive system, having four stomachs. It thus takes over 24 hours to digest their vegetarian diet causing its food to be purified of toxins. In contrast, the swine's one stomach takes only about 4 hours to digest its foul diet, turning its toxic food into flesh. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif] The swine carries about 30 diseases which can be easily passed to humans. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif] The trichinae worm of the swine is microscopically small, and once ingested can lodge itself in our intestines, muscles, spinal cord or the brain. This results in the disease trichinosis. The symptoms are sometimes lacking, but when present they are mistaken for other diseases, such as typhoid, arthritis, rheumatism, gastritis, MS, meningitis, gall bladder trouble, or acute alcoholism. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif] The pig is so poisonous and filthy, that nature had to prepare him a sewer line or canal running down each leg with an outlet in the bottom of the foot. Out of this hole oozes pus and filth his body cannot pass into its system fast enough. Some of this pus gets into the meat of the pig. [/FONT]


----------



## MO_cows

Well I am far from an expert but I can tell you that is pure hogwash, pun intended. 

Cattle, sheep and goats don't perspire either. In my experience only horses (and humans) sweat significantly. Regarding the cow's "24 hour" digestive system, having a rumen doesn't magically remove toxins from what they eat. Hopefully somebody with an animal science degree can refute the rest with some factual information.

Seriously, this reads like anti-pork propaganda from the Muslim branch of P E T A.


----------



## grandmajo

That's what I was thinking too. I know my goats don't perspire.


----------



## Firefly

ROFL!! I love the internet, you can find ANYTHING on it. Anyone who believes this doesn't deserve to eat bacon!


----------



## blaineiac

We had better keep our kids out of the meat section. If they can get a buzz off of bath salts... Just think what they can do with the toxins in a pork chop.


----------



## grandmajo

Sadly, this is from a person who has joined a religious movement who believes that Christians are not supposed to eat pork. These were some of the reasons why.


----------



## Allen W

Like most propaganda just enough recognizable facts to be believable and a lot of, well hog wash added in.


----------



## HeritagePigs

grandmajo said:


> A friend of mine posted these "facts" on pigs/eating pork another forum. I find it a bit hard to believe that some of these are true. But I've never raised pigs before, so could the experts please comment on them?
> 
> [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]A pig is a real garbage gut. It will eat anything including urine, excrement, dirt, decaying animal flesh, maggots, or decaying vegetables. They will even eat the cancerous growths off other pigs or animals.
> 
> If fed where they go to the bathroom they will eat urine and feces, but only as a result of it being mixed with their food. (Cattle will do the same. Chickens will eat feces to get at the seeds and grass that are passed with the feces. Chickens also gobble maggots like popcorn.) Pigs will eat dirt that is on their food, grass, whatever else they eat but they do not eat dirt for its own sake. They will eat decaying flesh, love maggots and decaying vegetables. They will not eat the cancerous growths from other animals unless the animal is dead; they will consume whatever flesh remains.
> 
> [/FONT] [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif] The meat and fat of a pig absorbs toxins like a sponge. Their meat can be 30 times more toxic than beef or venison.
> 
> False.
> 
> 
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif] When eating beef or venison, it takes 8 to 9 hours to digest the meat so what little toxins are in the meat are slowly put into our system and can be filtered by the liver. But when pork is eaten, it takes only 4 hours to digest the meat. We thus get a much higher level of toxins within a shorter time.
> [/FONT]
> 
> False.
> 
> [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif] Unlike other mammals, a pig does not sweat or perspire. Perspiration is a means by which toxins are removed from the body. Since a pig does not sweat, the toxins remain within its body and in the meat.
> [/FONT]
> 
> Pigs sweat, they just don't have as many sweat glands as we do. Their liver and kidneys filters out toxins just as ours do.
> 
> [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif] Pigs and swine are so poisonous that you can hardly kill them with strychnine or other poisons.
> [/FONT]
> 
> False. Pigs will die from just about any poisonous chemical or plant toxin. They have no special immunity to anything.
> 
> [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif] Farmers will often pen up pigs within a rattlesnake nest because the pigs will eat the snakes, and if bitten they will not be harmed by the venom.
> [/FONT]
> 
> False. Although pigs will eat snakes (chickens do the same) they have no immunity to snake venom. Farmers that pen hogs with rattlesnakes are stupid farmers.
> 
> [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif] When a pig is butchered, worms and insects take to its flesh sooner and faster than to other animal's flesh. In a few days the swine flesh is full of worms.
> [/FONT]
> 
> False. In a few days any decaying flesh is full of maggots and insects.
> 
> [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif] Swine and pigs have over a dozen parasites within them, such as tapeworms, flukes, worms, and trichinae. There is no safe temperature at which pork can be cooked to ensure that all these parasites, their cysts,and eggs will be killed.
> [/FONT]
> 
> True and False. Pigs can get internal parasites just as any animal can, including humans. Pork cooked to 160 degrees Fahrenheit will kill all bacteria, viruses and parasites.
> 
> [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif] Pig meat has twice as much fat as beef. A 3 oz T bone steak contains 8.5 grams of fat; a 3 oz pork chop contains 18 grams of fat. A 3 oz beef rib has 11.1 grams of fat; a 3 oz pork spare rib has 23.2 grams of fat.
> [/FONT]
> 
> Partially true. A four ounce pork chop has 7 grams of fat. One four ounce rib has 18 grams.
> 
> [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif] Cows have a complex digestive system, having four stomachs. It thus takes over 24 hours to digest their vegetarian diet causing its food to be purified of toxins. In contrast, the swine's one stomach takes only about 4 hours to digest its foul diet, turning its toxic food into flesh.
> [/FONT]
> 
> True at least in part. The digestive times are accurate. However, most pigs are fed a vegetarian diet and their liver filters out all toxins.
> 
> [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif] The swine carries about 30 diseases which can be easily passed to humans.
> [/FONT]
> 
> False. The diseases that humans can get from pigs are:
> 
> Brucellosis
> Cysticercosis
> Neurocysticercosis
> Trichinosis
> Pork tapeworm
> Flu
> 
> None of these survive cooking to 160 degrees.
> 
> Regarding swine flu, there have only been 50 reported cases on transmission from pigs to humans in the past seventy years. There is more risk that an infected human would pass it to pigs.
> 
> 
> [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif] The trichinae worm of the swine is microscopically small, and once ingested can lodge itself in our intestines, muscles, spinal cord or the brain. This results in the disease trichinosis. The symptoms are sometimes lacking, but when present they are mistaken for other diseases, such as typhoid, arthritis, rheumatism, gastritis, MS, meningitis, gall bladder trouble, or acute alcoholism.
> [/FONT]
> 
> True.
> 
> [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif] The pig is so poisonous and filthy, that nature had to prepare him a sewer line or canal running down each leg with an outlet in the bottom of the foot. Out of this hole oozes pus and filth his body cannot pass into its system fast enough. Some of this pus gets into the meat of the pig. [/FONT]


False. I don't even know what to say about this...


----------



## Astrid

Yeah, it sounds like propaganda. Pigs are really clean animals and will only relieve themselves in a corner. They never eat feces from what I have seen.
They will eat "garbage" but honestly many of us throw out perfectly good food, so if we feed our leftovers to pigs, so be it.


----------



## oregon woodsmok

That sounds like one of those PETA/ vegan things intended to scare the population into going vegan.

But hey... if you saw it on the internet, it must be true. Right?

What a bunch of hooie.


----------



## grandmajo

Thank you HeritagePigs!

I went in and disputed a few of the "facts" that I knew were untrue. And got a reply about how much bacteria fully cooked pork has vs fully cooked beef.

I give up. If they don't want to eat pork, that's ok, it leaves more bacon for me :grin:


----------



## haypoint

There are often real reasons for things in the Bible. When most of the Bible was written, people traveled about, with sheep and goats. Imagine what would happen if you started traveling about with a band of unruly, rooting hogs. They don't fit that lifestyle. Add to it the poor setup to cook meat, pork might be dangerous, 2000 years ago.
But, as has been detailed above, pork is safe.

I wonder about the snake bite part. There isn't much blood in the fat layer that covers a pig. Pig blood coagulates very fast. I have no facts to back it up, but I would guess a pig could take a snake bite better than a human.

I've seen dogs and cats eat some awful stuff, yet most folks don't mind a lick on the face or let them sleep in their bed.

Next time I'm carving up some pork, I'll look for that toxin vein that outlets in the foot. LOL


----------



## olivehill

I would just let them be, delete the email and go on with my day but IF I were so inclined to respond to it I would simply ask them, if their God told them not to eat pork why they felt the need to seek out (false) scientific evidence to support it? Is their God's word not enough for them to be satisfied? And if not, why is he their God?


----------



## HeritagePigs

haypoint said:


> I wonder about the snake bite part. There isn't much blood in the fat layer that covers a pig. Pig blood coagulates very fast. I have no facts to back it up, but I would guess a pig could take a snake bite better than a human.


The thing about pigs handling snake bites better than humans is really just a myth. The toxicity of any snake venom is dependent upon many variables but, in general, snake venom is just as toxic to a pig as to a human.

Venom injected into fat absorbs more slowly than venom injected below the fat layer. But it doesn't just stay there, it still makes it into the lymphatic system. You also have to think about what parts of the body are most involved in snake bites. Most human snake bites happen to the hands; most pig snake bites happen on its face or lower legs. A snake will not pounce on the back of a pig where the thickest fat layer is; it will bite the face or lower legs where the fat layer is relatively thin. 

However, rattlesnake bites rarely kill any human or pig. It just isn't that (relatively) toxic. 

Brian


----------



## Rogo

LOL!!!!!

Goody - more pork for us!!


----------



## ONG2

As an FYI I helped a farmer feed one time. He fermented chicken manure, mixed it with ground corn cobs and fed it to his steers. He followed every 6 steers with a hog. Hogs ate the cow manure. 

He told me that by the time the hogs were done passing it through their system the food value was pretty well used up.


----------



## Firefly

I remember reading about old methods where the pigs were raised on cow manure. Cow manure does have a lot of nutrients left in it and the grass is digested enough for the pigs to get the nutrition. I wasn't crazy about the idea but I could see that it would work pretty well. But fermented chicken manure being fed to cows???:yuck:


----------



## welder

New Pig Model of Cystic Fibrosis Lays Groundwork for Better Understanding of Human Disease 


For the first time, researchers have developed a genetically altered animal model for cystic fibrosis (CF) that closely matches the characteristics of the disease in humans. By studying the complex and multi-organ disease process in the pig model, researchers can now better understand how the complications of CF develop, an advancement that may lead to new avenues for research in prevention and treatment.


----------



## welder

I wonder if these people have a love one needing a valve would they be willing to use the humble pig or die
So you know, a porcine valve replacement is actually taken from the heart of a pig. I know that sounds a little odd&#8230;. But, porcine valves have been used in heart valve replacement surgery for over 20 years. That makes pig valves a very safe and very credible alternative for patients requiring valve replacement


----------



## Gailann Schrader

THAT was one of the most amusing things I've ever read. I could say the same about wine, fish, soybeans, air, etc. 

There are all kinds of things that live in all kinds of things if you give it time. 

"Friends" that send that kind of stuff around to their purported friends deserve a quick delete button.

Good Lord.


----------



## DWH Farm

Firefly said:


> But fermented chicken manure being fed to cows???:yuck:


This is actually more common than you might think.. It is illegal in Canada but not in the US. We now raise our own beef..


----------



## Firefly

Nivensfamily said:


> This is actually more common than you might think.. It is illegal in Canada but not in the US. We now raise our own beef..


Thank you for the info! I have never heard of this before, which isn't surprising, I'm sure it's a well-guarded secret. As if ground up animals wasn't bad enough for cows. It's interesting how profit motive can result in near insanity sometimes.

A friend and I have been talking about raising a steer on his pasture. Beef is my favorite meat. I think I'll give him a push in that direction!


----------



## DWH Farm

Firefly said:


> Thank you for the info! I have never heard of this before, which isn't surprising, I'm sure it's a well-guarded secret. As if ground up animals wasn't bad enough for cows. It's interesting how profit motive can result in near insanity sometimes.
> 
> A friend and I have been talking about raising a steer on his pasture. Beef is my favorite meat. I think I'll give him a push in that direction!


There is actually some info on it on the University of MO website.. Chicken poo or not though, you cant go wrong raising your own beef!


----------



## springvalley

I have been reading this off and on for a bit, now one thing you have to remember is pigs of today are not the type of pigs we had years ago. And that being said, my father said years ago they had neighbors that use to pasture bottom ground that was prone to flood once and awhile. It had alot of rattle snakes and that was one way to get rid of them was to run hogs on that ground as hogs will eat rattle snakes. He also said in the fall of the year they would round up the pigs and sort and sell what they didn`t want to keep. He said the hogs would have absess on them from the snake bites, he didn`t know if any died from them , but they did bite many that lived after the bite. And also for many years farmers have run hogs behind fat cattle on the feeding floor to pick the corn out of the manure that passed through the cattle. It was a practice that many of the old timers used, as they thought that it was wastefull to let that corn rot. Just thought you might like to know some of the old facts that did happen. > Marc


----------



## Gailann Schrader

...and then run chickens after the hogs - they'll get those last little crumbs of grain left...

Chickens are much more aggressive about poop-sorting than hogs. I keep free-range chickens around for fly control for the horse dry-lot. The do a nice job of pecking out the fly maggots. True story.


----------



## HeritagePigs

"pigs of today are not the type of pigs we had years ago"

Well, not in all cases. The hogs I have are the hogs they had years ago...at least in England...


----------



## Renilouise

Most of that whole article on swine is ridiculous.

Pigs are one of the cleanest animals around if they have the choice. Unlike dogs, when penned in, they chose a designated place eliminate waste. 

They do not role in their own feces and certainly do not have built in sewer canal going down their back legs where puss and gunk goes out of their hooves. If that were true, people would not have them as pets walking around on their carpet. 

I knew a woman who had two huge pigs, a male and female, the old farm style kind living in her house. Her home was very clean and her pigs never eliminated on her floors. They went out side and were so smart as to be careful not to go through mud when coming back in to not track the floors. They are very clean by nature.

Yes, you do eat some types of feces but Dogs will do the same only they roll in it as well. Both will eat feces is there are traces of nutrition in it that was not digested.

I have had dogs follow my cat to dig up and eat their poop. It freaked me out! I know dogs will steal a poop form a cat litter box. But in china, they eat dog meat and so did some Native American tribes many years ago.

We had a Pig on our farm that had allot of babies and she was like a pet to us. Her name was Tootsie. She had a nice pen in the barn and us kids would get on her back and she would give us rides around her pen. It was a good sized pen too. She never once walked though her (bathroom area). 
We would scratch her belly and she would roll on her back and grin. Her hooves were pretty nice and never had any thing oozing out of them nor did her piglets.

The person who posted this article must have never even really been around a real pig.
In truth, I do hate to eat them. We were so poor as children, that my dad had a talk with us and said he had to butcher Tootsie for food.
Even my dad was nearly in tears over it. He said she went like she knew and was acting so willing. She was lifted up by her legs and they cut her throat. My dad said, the other pigs were squealing but she went so quietly. Not a peep. 

We all cried and my sisters and I swore we would not eat her no matter what. But when mom was cooking some stakes the smell in the kitchen, we were so very hungry. My parents explained that Tootsie gave her life to feed us and it would be wrong to not eat her because her death them would have been in vain. She said Tootsie would have wanted it. 
I will never for get that as a child.


----------



## SueMc

My daughter repeated the "pigs don't sweat so are toxic" stuff to me when she was at home for Christmas. She heard it from her acupuncturist. I told her that toxins are excreted mostly via the liver and kidneys. I did really notice how much I used pork in cooking during the holidays...biscuits and gravy, sausage in dressing/stuffing, ham pieces in green beans, etc. Yum!
At my house you either eat what I fix, pick out what you don't like or find something else in the fridge.


----------



## prairie ogre

What a bunch of loaded 'hogwash' that list of questions is.........ive never seen the like........HAHAHAHA.........INSANE!


----------



## dkhern

all these hundreds of years us country folks been doing it wrong. go figure


----------



## Karen in Alabam

If pork was so poisonous--no one would eat it--the ones who did would be dead and the next one would think twice.

Commercial meat--is bad.

Chicken is arsenic.
Beef is fed dead chickens and chicken poop--which then gives them arsenic. Now they are feeding beef Zilmax or something like that --just another steroid to beef them up so they don't have to feed them too much.

After reading the article on this steroid--it just makes you think thinking about it--have no desire to eat out again. And they are worried about the poor pig.

If they are Jewish or Muslim--they don't need to try and justify it, just obey. But when one tries to justify it with nonsense, which sounds like they have never even witnessed a live pig before--just makes them a bit silly.


----------



## Firefly

Oh Renilouise, that broke my heart. I can't imagine how hard it must have been for all of you kids, and how bad your parents must have felt too. Big hug.


----------



## sammyd

Firefly said:


> I remember reading about old methods where the pigs were raised on cow manure. Cow manure does have a lot of nutrients left in it and the grass is digested enough for the pigs to get the nutrition. I wasn't crazy about the idea but I could see that it would work pretty well. But fermented chicken manure being fed to cows???:yuck:


This has been going on since at least the 70's. I remember reading about it in various farmer mags.
No big secret or anything near new....


----------



## Ironbutt

Bonjour, ask me anything i'm a french model....


----------



## GBov

Ironbutt said:


> Bonjour, ask me anything i'm a french model....


ROFLOL!!!

Hiya back, I am slim and young again, dontcha just love the internet LOL.

As to the so call pig/pork facts.................

Oh my goodness words fail me, they really do!

How can ANYONE read such a load of tosh and not think, hang about, how can any of that be true and people still eat them and live? So what's it all about then? Who benefits from spreading that misinformation?


----------



## Redeemed98

I would guess the person giving you these "facts" is a part of the Hebrew Roots movement that is sweeping through many charasmatic churches right now. I know several people who are caught up in this nonsense. Basically they state that christians are to keep the Old Testament laws like the Jews were supposed to. They talk about pork like it's the one of the most evil things on earth.


----------



## GBov

There is a really good book - *Good to Eat*: Riddles of Food and Culture [Marvin Harris] - that covers the aversion to pork in several religions and many other so called taboo foods.

Quite a good read if you, like me, dislike being told "Don't do/eat/think X, Y or Z!" without being given a real answer as to why.


----------



## gerold

dkhern said:


> all these hundreds of years us country folks been doing it wrong. go figure


Is that why you live 10 years longer than them other guys. :runforhills:


----------



## Renilouise

Firefly said:


> Oh Renilouise, that broke my heart. I can't imagine how hard it must have been for all of you kids, and how bad your parents must have felt too. Big hug.


Thanks. It was sad at the time but taught me to honor and respect the animals that came into this world to serve us for food and clothing. They did not come from a store but ended up there before purchased. They are from another living being. They should be treated with the highest of humanity. When we partake of them, its a big Thank you.
I must say because I was so hungry when we ate our Tootsie, tears dried up and it was wonderful. She tasted pretty good. In truth, it just made me see that she deserved a crown for what she was worth to us. I only loved her. Besides, I believed then and still do that there is really no death in the higher picture of things. Just separation.


----------



## GBov

Renilouise said:


> Thanks. It was sad at the time but taught me to honor and respect the animals that came into this world to serve us for food and clothing. They did not come from a store but ended up there before purchased. They are from another living being. They should be treated with the highest of humanity. When we partake of them, its a big Thank you.
> I must say because I was so hungry when we ate our Tootsie, tears dried up and it was wonderful. She tasted pretty good. In truth, it just made me see that she deserved a crown for what she was worth to us. I only loved her. Besides, I believed then and still do *that there is really no death in the higher picture of things. Just separation*.


Beautifully said!


----------



## Superdomino1996

grandmajo said:


> A friend of mine posted these "facts" on pigs/eating pork another forum. I find it a bit hard to believe that some of these are true. But I've never raised pigs before, so could the experts please comment on them?
> 
> [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]A pig is a real garbage gut. It will eat anything including urine, excrement, dirt, decaying animal flesh, maggots, or decaying vegetables. They will even eat the cancerous growths off other pigs or animals.
> 
> [/FONT] [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif] The meat and fat of a pig absorbs toxins like a sponge. Their meat can be 30 times more toxic than beef or venison.
> 
> 
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif] When eating beef or venison, it takes 8 to 9 hours to digest the meat so what little toxins are in the meat are slowly put into our system and can be filtered by the liver. But when pork is eaten, it takes only 4 hours to digest the meat. We thus get a much higher level of toxins within a shorter time.
> 
> 
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif] Unlike other mammals, a pig does not sweat or perspire. Perspiration is a means by which toxins are removed from the body. Since a pig does not sweat, the toxins remain within its body and in the meat.
> 
> 
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif] Pigs and swine are so poisonous that you can hardly kill them with strychnine or other poisons.
> 
> 
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif] Farmers will often pen up pigs within a rattlesnake nest because the pigs  will eat the snakes, and if bitten they will not be harmed by the venom.
> 
> 
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif] When a pig is butchered, worms and insects take to its flesh sooner and faster than to other animal's flesh. In a few days the swine flesh is full of worms.
> 
> 
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif] Swine and pigs have over a dozen parasites within them, such as tapeworms, flukes, worms, and trichinae. There is no safe temperature at which pork can be cooked to ensure that all these parasites, their cysts,and eggs will be killed.
> 
> 
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif] Pig meat has twice as much fat as beef. A 3 oz T bone steak contains 8.5 grams of fat; a 3 oz pork chop contains 18 grams of fat. A 3 oz beef rib has 11.1 grams of fat; a 3 oz pork spare rib has 23.2 grams of fat.
> 
> 
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif] Cows have a complex digestive system, having four stomachs. It thus takes over 24 hours to digest their vegetarian diet causing its food to be purified of toxins. In contrast, the swine's one stomach takes only about 4 hours to digest its foul diet, turning its toxic food into flesh.
> 
> 
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif] The swine carries about 30 diseases which can be easily passed to humans.
> 
> 
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif] The trichinae worm of the swine is microscopically small, and once ingested can lodge itself in our intestines, muscles, spinal cord or the brain. This results in the disease trichinosis. The symptoms are sometimes lacking, but when present they are mistaken for other diseases, such as typhoid, arthritis, rheumatism, gastritis, MS, meningitis, gall bladder trouble, or acute alcoholism.
> 
> 
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif] The pig is so poisonous and filthy, that nature had to prepare him a sewer line or canal running down each leg with an outlet in the bottom of the foot. Out of this hole oozes pus and filth his body cannot pass into its system fast enough. Some of this pus gets into the meat of the pig. [/FONT]


Lol. The very first thing you read when you search about pigs being toxic, is how their meat absorbs all their toxins & that YES they are very disgusting animals. I’m not religious at all, and idk about the rest of the post. But y’all are on here, can’t you use a search engine for these questions?


----------



## Wolf mom

Superdomino1996 said:


> But y’all are on here, can’t you use a search engine for these questions


People post questions on these forums to get information first hand. You're new to HT so maybe you don't understand this is a community of like minded people who have lots of stories and questions about their homestead and what they have come across in raising critters, gardening, etc.

Maybe, rather than pulling and slamming a thread from 2011, I'd suggest you read a lot of HT first to understand what it's all about to see if you belong here.


----------

